# Found a really cheap refurb 4G iPod



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

http://www.playbackdigital.com/shop/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=4

for $96CAD you really can't go wrong.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Total scam! The only method accepted in postal money order, which you mail them before they mail anything off. No credit card option, nothing. And it is in Quebec where this type of crime is much harder to prosecute. Quebec is also the hot bed of these types of scams in Canada.

I googled them as well and nothing at all came up. 

WHen a deal is too good to be true it usually is. Moto Razor's for $99 and 4th gen iPods for $89, come on guys.


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

Has anyone done buisness with this site before? I find their selection of goods suspect.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

The domain was started Oct 27, 2005. RUN away from this.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

dona83 said:


> http://www.playbackdigital.com/shop/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=4
> 
> for $96CAD you really can't go wrong.


come on... you can't be serious..


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Gee shoot the messenger! Rude bastards.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

dona83 said:


> http://www.playbackdigital.com/shop/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=4


Sorry, Dona83, but something definitely smells funky at that site.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yea I just saw that the only accepted Postal Orders well that changes things. I saw a refurb Mac Mini Rev A for $95.99 while shopping at Costco in my dreams last night.

I wish people around here would be more, I dunno, polite when they see these things. I'm the messenger, go yell or drop your pants or whatever at the scammer.


----------



## Phil_MTL (Nov 26, 2004)

Checked the whois record, looks sketchy plus the site is not secure so no online transation thanks...



(their website) said:


> OUR HISTORY: B2B ONLINE was founded in 1984 as an electronics service company in Quebec, CANADA. Shortly after its founding, B2B ONLINE began selling replacement electronic parts to other service shops in the area.


Wow! To be *"Online"* in 1984 they had to use a 300bps modem back then, plus there were not so many online customers doing online business at the time if I remember correctly...

If they are indeed located in Montreal maybe we could go check the store location?

Wait, what about our first Montreal ehMac.ca getogether on their doorstep?
Or that funny guy Andrew Carter's house maybe?


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey 

No one attacked or critisized you, or your info, merely a total scam site. Don't stress ... we all just hate seeing others get scammed!! Now if it were a personal attack, then it is unacceptable.

relax, have a coffee while surfing (hell even take a picture) and keep on searching for great deals because there are some really good deals online. 

ciao


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The mailing address is on some island in the middle of nowhere in Quebec.
The registrants contact phone number is in Manitoba (204), but to a PO box in Le Bic (QC)...
If you really want to know, just call the registrant of the website.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

dona83 said:


> I wish people around here would be more, I dunno, polite when they see these things. I'm the messenger, go yell or drop your pants or whatever at the scammer.


No one was ripping on YOU, Dona. Kloan maybe came about the closest to it, but I think you're overreacting a bit. Take two of these and call me in the morning:


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Gee shoot the messenger! Rude bastards.


Hmm ... "You can't go wrong" sounds like an endorsment to me. The prices are very suspect, markup is not that high no matter what the source [legitimate sources at least]. People are trying to help one another out from getting dupped.


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

Look at this scammer:

http://www.shoprogers.com/store/wir...2QNW5BX9J5PRUJS0WPCEE7K8T90&features=2&area=1

Motorola Razors for $99! Must be scam!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

$99 after a three year sentence to mobile phone prison, er, contract. 

The pink RAZR's $149 after three years, with $25 going to breast cancer research. I'd get one of those, I'd be attracting guys left right and centre down Davie St.


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Bill Baroud said:


> Look at this scammer:
> 
> http://www.shoprogers.com/store/wir...2QNW5BX9J5PRUJS0WPCEE7K8T90&features=2&area=1
> 
> Motorola Razors for $99! Must be scam!


Yeah, I've dealt with Rogers before. They don't scam you as much as take all your money.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

whether you're ordering from them or not, you still thought it was legit.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

The other tip-off of a scam is having 6000 iPods in stock.  
And a full manufacturer's warranty. 
Where has Apple been hiding these?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Edit


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

i got a 20 gig ipod photo off a kid in bio class for $100 and a really old palm!!!

i thought that was rad deal! i think the kid stole it but...i dont care cuz its mine now lol


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

Recieving stolen goods is still a crime in canada. Nice to hear you can fence stolen goods. I will have boris give you a call when the next trucks come in. (I have heard that you can get 12" powerbooks at garage sales for cheap aswell.)


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> Well, in this case, you walked into just what the scammers were hoping you would do -- you made an explicit endorsement of their site ("You can't go wrong") without knowledge of what you were encouraging others to do.
> 
> Some call this a "gullibility virus" - it relies on people passing on information to many others (chain letters, virus hoaxes, scam iPod sites) by getting them excited and short circuiting their critical thinking process. By the time they figure it out, they have "infected" dozens of others.
> 
> So in this case, yeah, you posted a thoughtless thing that evidenced poor judgement, and your forum members called you on it (as they should -- not shoot the messenger, but shoot the MESSAGE down ASAP before others get deceived). Take the rap, learn the lesson and move on.


Are you a union person? Work for the government of Canada? Well if not you should. I made a mistake, I admit it, but you are just being mean right now like could a polite "Hey dona83 hate to break it to you but this site is a scam because blah blah blah" have been too difficult for you? I think you should go apply for a union job with the government because you just plain suck just like the rest of em.

Oh by the way, I wanted to get a gig of RAM for my iBook next month. Your deals seemed good but now you just totally lost my business. And what's stopping me from accusing your business of being a total scam? Idiot.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Are you a union person? Work for the government of Canada? Well if not you should. I made a mistake, I admit it, but you are just being mean right now like could a polite "Hey dona83 hate to break it to you but this site is a scam because blah blah blah" have been too difficult for you? I think you should go apply for a union job with the government because you just plain suck just like the rest of em.
> 
> Oh by the way, I wanted to get a gig of RAM for my iBook next month. Your deals seemed good but now you just totally lost my business. And what's stopping me from accusing your business of being a total scam? Idiot.



Hi,

Nice post.  


s.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

-----Edit------


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

*fart*


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

CanadaRAM said:


> -----Edit------


And a darned BIG one at that.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Okay I sincerely apologize for my extremely moody behaviour these days, I'm stressed out as heck from work, I deal with a lot of this at work but whereas I tend to smile and nod at work it's totally wrong of me to totally go off and take it out on people here. My government insult comes from a guy who totally went off on me today for not sending drawings that I had no idea i had to send for this one government job. His words to me were "So, what are we paying you for then??" and as a taxpayer I feel I have to save right to say the same thing to him but unfortunately he's a client so what could I do just smile and nodded, apologized, and promised to get right on it. I was going to totally ignore this post from now on but I thought the right thing to do is to apologize for not being more assertive I mean two extremes I just take a huge beating from some union guy and then I take it out here I mean yea pretty stupid of me, I should've told him that I did not appreciate him going off on me, then apologized for my inaction and promised to get right on it. Here well I should've done the same thing, politely say that I did not appreciate being bagged on, thanked people for pointing out that this may have been a scam, and moved on, so that's all.

This online store is of suspicious nature because their URL registration does not match what they claim the history of their company was, they could be in the middle of nowhere for all we care, and we will have absolutely no idea whatsoever where the money has gone once we send off the postal money order. So thank you all for pointing this out for me, I do not have the time or tools to check these things but hey we're a community for this very reason.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay. Apologies and retractions abound. Dr. Phil would be proud. Group hug







and let's move on.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

I think a little poo just came out ...  

Man i hate that Doctor Phil...


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

draz said:


> I think a little poo just came out ...
> 
> Man i hate that Doctor Phil...


LMAO!!!


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

You're the man, Dona.

It is alright to make mistakes, and everyone does, but not everyone is able to step up and admit their mistakes. 

That is VERY respectable.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

This thread is interesting...


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

iNeedhelp said:


> This thread is interesting...



Hi,

Okay. This is a PERFECT example of "Thread Crapping", iNeedhelp.

Refer to Everything Else for reference as to why I am posting this.

<sigh>

s.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

mr.steevo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Okay. This is a PERFECT example of "Thread Crapping", iNeedhelp.
> 
> ...


Right. And you could have done this by pm. Instead you chose public messaging.



dona83 said:


> $99 after a three year sentence to mobile phone prison, er, contract.
> 
> The pink RAZR's $149 after three years, with $25 going to breast cancer research. I'd get one of those, I'd be attracting guys left right and centre down Davie St.



Sure, and are you going to give up your phone in 1 year or 2? If not, and Rogers has the best deal, you aren't missing out by getting a 3 year deal. But if it makes you happy, get the 2 year instead. Either way, the cancellation fee is $200 until you near the end. Unlike the competition.

Then again, corporate deals are better...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Actually I always get two year plans, I've been with Rogers for so long that I can do pre-hardware upgrades for free if I have less than one year left. So getting a three year contract is basically like getting a two year contract. That's one reason why I'll always stick with Rogers.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Depending on what kind of phone you get, most people on contract can get a hardware upgrade for free every two years with Rogers. Until recently, the kinds of phones I wanted would not fall into this category; but there is a new corporate office at Rogers that rebates just about the full cost of the more expensive phones and activation.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I been reading this entire thread and I can see why Dona got cranky. We tend to be a bit jumpy on these forums, but he was the better man in the end. Gotta like that Dona guy!

P.S. How is your TD banking experience going. I know you signed up for an account for the Shuffle. I just closed my account with them.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Elias26 said:


> P.S. How is your TD banking experience going. I know you signed up for an account for the Shuffle. I just closed my account with them.



lol! I did the same thing  My fees are lower, but BMO would automatically transfer money from my savings too my chequing whenever the balance was insufficient to cover something. TD doesn't. So, I can't be as lazy as I was with maintaining a balance in my "fiscal outbox".


----------



## got_screwed (Nov 22, 2005)

Ok, so i was gullable and stupid, 

and I bought a digital camera and a phone off these guys. . . . 

I called them before I made the payment, and the girl was nice on the phone.. After i made the payment, I tried contacting them, and it seems as though the number I've been calling is a cell, which is always off. . .

they also haven't replied to my emails. 

I was thinking of taking a drive down to where their office is... Do you think this is a good idea? 


If this is a scam, is there anything I can do about it? To make sure no one else gets taken advantage of? ? ? 

thanks for any info ....


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh goodness now I feel guilty..... just keep on trying I guess, I'm so sorry I'll never post these things again.

Did you actually pay by postal order??


----------



## got_screwed (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah... I sent them a money order. I actually did all of this before having read this post. . .. by the way, this was the only info I found on the company.. there's nothing else out there that mentions them. . . . 

good thing I found this site though, at least I nearly came to the realisation that I'm an idiot, and I should have looked into it more, beforedonating money to that dumb company!!


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

Don't worry your not the only one. My buddy mailed a check for an iPod. I haven't talked to him for a few weeks and he was pretty pumped on the deal. I felt sick when he told me, and the cheque has already been cashed. Number is disconnected. He's pretty much screwed. 

Is there anything someone could do in this situation to attempt to get their money back ? I guess it would probably take so long to go through any process with the police or whatever that its not worth it over $100.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Of course, they could have faked their info, but here is what a whois gets you:



> WHOIS results for playbackdigital.com
> Registrar: ENOM, INC.
> Status: REGISTRAR-LOCK [the normal status for a domain when it is locked]
> Dates: Created 27-oct-2005 Updated 27-oct-2005 Expires 27-oct-2006
> ...


----------



## got_screwed (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the info.. i'll try contacting some of those people and see what happens.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Let's go a little deeper:



> We're sorry. We did not find a listing for the phone number you entered.
> The phone number "(204) 952-1487" is a Winnipeg, MB based phone number and the registered carrier is MicroCell Connexions. However, due to number portability, some numbers have been transferred to a new service provider other than the registered carrier.


So Jeff had a fido cell, may still have it.

There are some V. Wilson's in the (514), and www.canda411.com will help you find them. [ ] But they have different numbers. You never know, though.

Vlad's listed number gets you this. He's a Telus person:
[ ]

"Jeff Burnaby" is using zonelight.ca for hosting; perhaps you could obtain information from them: < [email protected] > ?

Vladimyr Wilson may just be their tech guy. Ask him. His number's available online btw.

[ I have deleted some info here at the request of one ehmac member who thinks that the ISP might not necessarily provide you with info, since they don't really have to. But it may at least be worth drawing to attention that they are hosting a scam site, and the police will want to know how to find the site and its host. ]

And there's what 10 minutes gets you.


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

Im impressed.


----------



## got_screwed (Nov 22, 2005)

hmmm.... That last address in St Leonard is about 10 minutes from where I am right now, in Montreal quebec... 

one way or another , someone is going to pay for this. The thing that gets to me is how nice the girl was on the phone. She was so helpful.. . unbelievable how cold hearted some people are. . . . 

Thank you very much for the info though, i'll look into this!!!


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Zonelight is an ISP/Web host. 

Don't go all Arnold on Vladimyr, Zonelight probably have nothing to do with the scam and you'll make no allies hassling him at home. You can ask politely for contact information on their customer Mr Burnaby (a phonier name I haven't seen in a while...) and they will rightly refuse because of privacy requirements. They should respond readily to a warrant or a court order. 

The J. Burnaby info is presumably all false.

See if you can get the cancelled cheque from your bank and find out where it was cashed and deposited. But really, it will cost far more than you have lost to run the guy down and your chance of getting any satisfaction is next to nil.

Go ahead and report it to [email protected] and to your local police/RCMP detachment, and request that they forward the report to the local police of the address you mailed the cheque to. (from experience -- the police there will not act on a call-in complaint, only on an official complaint forwarded from your department.)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It has been pointed out to me that Vladymir may just the tech person at the ISP where playbackdigital.com is registered. If that turns out to be the case, I'll remove his info from above. But in the event that he might know where the funds for registering this thieving site came from, I'll leave it up long enough so that people can access it, and give zonelight.ca the chance to ask the question.

Based on other info I've found, though, I think he is more than a tech person at zonelight, and may be its owner, in which case he is more likely to know how to find the person who calls himself "Jeff Burnaby."

Here is the address that appears on the site:

Contact Us
please feel free to email: [email protected]
Playback Digital
715-93 Boul Bastien, Wendake, QC
G0A-4V0
Canada

Is anyone close enough to go there? Other businesses show up as active for 93 Boulevard Bastien.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Can we go after Microsoft for advertising ads from bad companies? Just like people going after Yahoo Dating and match.com for scamming people.


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Can we go after Microsoft for advertising ads from bad companies? Just like people going after Yahoo Dating and match.com for scamming people.


I would think that Microsoft would be more on top of their game than to advertise scam. Doesn't look too good for their corporation. ..... but neither does Windows so


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I guess throwing away $99 for a scammed iPod is better than throwing away $129 for an OEM version of Windows XP Home Edition.


----------



## tycoscorp (Dec 3, 2005)

*Address is a virtual office service*

Their address looks to be a virtual office service in PQ


----------



## got_screwed (Nov 22, 2005)

*some good news*

When i had purchased the stuff, I boght a few phones, and a camera. I sent the money with 2 seperate money orders. Last week, one of the money orders got sent back telling me that the address was wrong. Then, 2 days ago, I recieved the other money order as well!!

So I got my money back. I still hope that no one else gets scammed into this though!!!

Thanks again everyone, for all the info you've given me


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, perhaps that at least shows that they are on the run? Well, moved on at least.

Oh, something to remember also: reports of phony money orders, where the digits have been doctored, originally only worth a dollar or two. These are eventually caught out, at your expense. Make sure your bank checks these carefully before you mail out goods.


----------

